# The Betta Within - A Betta/Human RP :3



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello, my fellow friends and forum...mates?

I've got this really crazy idea for a roleplay in the middle of the night... :lol: It's kinda like School for the Gifted and Betta Roleplay mixed together!

PLOT: We have all been friends for a while now. All with the same power- the power to transform into a betta fish, everytime we are covered in water! (See, I told you guys it's crazy.) Not only that, but we can also talk to bettas! Soon, we find out that there is someone threatening to compeletely wipe out every type of fish in the world. We'll have to stop the thing behind all this... and learn to control the betta within us! (Oh wow, I sound stupid!) 

Well, here's the form. You can be any age 10-20, only 1 character per person, (if your character dies, feel free to make a replacement) and you have different names for your different form. (Example: someone named Kayla as a human could be named Moss as a betta... I dunno!)

Human form

Name:
Gender:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:

Betta form:

Name:
Color:
Tail type:

(The ones from human form such as age and personality are also transferred to your betta form)

Additional info (Both forms

Fears/Weaknesses:
Disorders/Deformities:
Other:

I can't think of anything else to add.

Anyway, I decided to add some rules:

1. No Mary sueing/ Gary stuing
2. No hogging all the attention all the time. A short while (Injury) is okay, tho.
3. You can't be a marble betta. I dunno why.
4. Let's try not to get banned... We've had enough rp-ers banned here, right?
5. HAVE FUN!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I'll get in first?

Human form

Name: Cynder (Yes, I meant to spell it that way)
Gender: Female
Age: 15
Appearance: Black hair, usually tied in a ponytail. Left eye is blue, right eye is yellow. (Don't feel like adding clothing, and I can't think of anything else)
Personality: Kind and caring, will take a hit or sacrifice self for usually anyone.

Betta form:

Name: Whirlwind
Color: Sky-blue
Tail type: Combtail

Additional info (Both forms

Fears/Weaknesses: Blood, death. Will usually shut her eyes at the sight of blood, making her vulnerable to enemies at the time.
Disorders/Deformities: None
Other: Always feels a strange tinge when looking at (land) animals.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Name: Cynthia
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: Curly brown hair, beautiful, brown eyes, just the prettiest girl around.
Personality: Very humorous, loves wolves, and has an unnerving connection with animals.

Betta form

Name: Katrina
Color: The prettiest color: Silver
Tail type: Crowntail.
Additional info (Both forms I am both beautiful when I'm a human and a betta. ;-)

Fears/Weaknesses: I'm not afraid of anything.
Disorders/Deformities: When I'm a betta, I'm a female crowntail but my fins looks like the males.
Other: Nope.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I just can't resist these role plays... lol it sounds sort of like H2O and I love that show, dorky as I may be.

Human form

Name: Jonathon 
Gender: Male
Age: 20
Appearance: always perfectly brushed black hair, dark blue eyes, normally wears something very fashionable
Personality: fashion savy, loves cats and fish and most quiet animals, generous, very orderly and neat

Betta form

Name: Ace
Color: royal blue butterfly
Tail type: Halfmoon

Fears/Weaknesses: afraid of heights, extremely terrified of dogs more than any other animal
Disorders/Deformities: nope
Other: nope


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

We can start anytime we wanna. Also... i forgot to mention Cynder loves animals as well. I guess it is connected to her tinge?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Ok, just trying to set myself straight here... have they always known they had their powers or has it not happened yet?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hm...I've always known my power, and you guys don't know yet??


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

We all know that we have our betta powers.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Okey doke, thanks for telling me, I get confused really easily. I'll post first then! I forgot to add, he used to live by the beach, but he hated his powers, and left, and now lives in the city.

~~~Jonathon~~~
I happily kneel by my cat, Bubbles, as she laps up her water. " Isn't this much better? No crazy fish talking to me, and no beach in sight. With no beach, it's highly unlikely I'll change into... you know..." My voice trails off, and I sigh. I do miss my friends, but I like it here, and I'm not going back, I am not espicially found of being a freak. I get up, and throw on some clothes. A very nice combination today; my brand new designer khaki pants, with a nice plaid shirt I picked out espicially for the occasion, my job interview. I briskly walk out of my apartment, humming to myself. " Taxi!" I call. This is the life. I have been extremely careful, and haven't had an accident for a while now. I get in the taxi, and quickly make sure I look presentable. My little secret has gotten in the way of doing what I do best far too much in the past, but I will absolutely not let it ruin this oppurtunity for me!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Another RP...must join.

Human form

Name: Eirawen
Gender: Female
Age:15
Appearance: Long, light Brown, nearly white hair, with bangs. Usually pulled into a Bohemian side bun. Forest Green eyes, pale skin. Thin upper body and slender figure.
Personality: Kind, Calm, can appear narcissistic at times. Trustworthy. Excessively confident. 

Betta form: 

Name: Tavern
Color: Opaque White
Tail Type: Veiltail

Additional info (Both forms 

Fears/Weaknesses: Afraid of the dark and being alone. Physically weak.
Disorders/Deformities: N/A
Other: N/A


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

By the way, my dogs follow wherever I go, whether its the vet, or the store.

~*Cynthia*~
As I put in the leash of my Border Collie dog, Coco, I notice a trembling, caramel colored, long - haired chihuahua standing outside. "Aw, you want to come with us?" I asked. The puny dog barked. "Alright, I'll name you Caramel." I bought Caramel a leash and collar, and I set out to the pond. "Go in the water, you know how to swim." The dogs nodded and jumped in. I dared not to jump in, but I did also. I felt an odd sensation and I started to breathe. "Why do I have this power?" I ask my dog as I started to flop in the water. I felt my legs tuning into a tail, my hands a fin. I watched as Coco and Caramel turned bigger. "Any more bettas here?!?!" I yell out to the unending swamp of water. Coco nudged me along as Caramel watched, saying something. Coco yelped in reply. I sped along, trying to find a betta.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
I nod to the man in the front seat of the cab. " Thank you," I say politely, handing him some money. He grunts, then drives off. I smile, looking at the letters on a tall, modern building. _The Rhythm of The Runway_, its called. I straighten myself, and walk meekly into the building. My career as a fashion designer is getting closer and closer with each step! Oh, I know exactly what I'll do! I will design trademark suits, and hats, and pants, and- I stop my daydreaming, as I arrive to the front desk. " Hello.... I applied for a position here... and I believe my interview is about... now." I say, trying to sound professional. The woman at the front desk nods, and soon I find myself in a very trendy, geometrical looking room. A lady, with long, blond curly hair, and a slimming black sleeveless dress is sitting there, sipping some water. " Please come in." I nod, and she continues. " I understand you want a job here?" I nod. "That's right.." I say nervously. " Well, Johnny- can I call you Johnny?" I nod, and smile, though I'm sure it looked more like a grimace. I hate being called Johnny. " Ok, we just need you to answer a few questions. Would you like a glass of water?" she asks suddenly. I nod, and she pours me a glass. " So, do you have any experience with a profession like this?" I nod. " Oh, yes, I used to work in a-" I stop, looking in horror at my khaki pants, soaked with water. Not only are my best pair ruined... I gulp, and feel my hands turn to fins, scales grow on my skin. _No... not now, please please please not now!_ I gasp for breath, flopping on the floor. The woman frowns. ".... I can't have an employee just running off like that. If he leaves, he doesn't get the job," _Wait! I'm right here! Except I'm a fish! _ I gasp. That's not the worst problem now. I need water, I need it now!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

-Cynthia-
I watch as my dogs scoop me up in a culprit and bark, running. I glub, trying to say something. _My dogs can sense something that most dogs can't sense. TROUBLE._ They enter a fashion designer building. _why there?_ I wonder. The dogs enter a room and I see a betta flopping on the floor.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

@perrytheplatypus; Actually, most animals CAN sense trouble.

~*Cynder*~

I'm in what seems to be the near the city, but just a few steps away. I notice 2 dogs running toward a building. _Could those dogs be... Cynthia's dogs?_ I quickly follow them into a building- but arrive a little late, the dogs have already got there. I look around, and... to my horror, I see Jonathon in his betta form flopping on the ground. I look around quickly. I notice a cup and a pitcher of water. _This is gonna be cold, but it'll work._ I quickly grab the cup, fill it with water and scoop Jonathan up with my bare hands into the cup. He shivers. "I know this is cold... But it'll work for now." I whisper. I look at the dogs again and feel an indescribable feeling in the pit of my stomach. The dogs bark at me a few times. _Yup, those dogs are Cynthia's._


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Forgot to add, Eirawen is wealthy.

▫Eirawen/Tavern▫
I sigh and glance up at my maid, Eressa.
"Whenever I finally get to go outside, there has to _always_ be water nearby." I complain. "It's--" Suddenly, I begin to cough.
"Miss Eirawen, we must return to the estate, you are ill." She says calmly.
"No, I haven't seen any of my friends yet.." I pause, "I'm always ill," I whisper. 
"You can follow me if you want," I say defiantly, before walking away.
I notice Cynder running into a high-fashion building. 
"Is something wrong?" I think out loud, as I quickly enter one of my father's cars. 
"Eressa, that building over there," I gesture urgently.
She nods and steps on the pedal, and before I know it, we arrive. I quickly run up the stairs, Eressa struggles to hold the parasol above my head. I enter to find Cynder, she's holding a pitcher and a cup. Inside the cup is Jonathon. 
"What on earth--," I trip and face plant in a small puddle of water. Cynder quickly scoops me into the same cup as Jonathon. 
"Good grief.." I say to Jonathon, facefinning (Facepalming fish style)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

Eirawen, one of my friends, enters the room I'm in. "What on earth--," She trips and falls in a puddle of water, transforming into her betta form. I quickly put her in the same cup as Jonathon.
"Good grief..." She sighs, slapping her fin onto her face.
"I- I'm sorry. Can you all remember how to get back into your human form?" I ask, looking down at my feet. _Ugh. This is the only cup I could find. Why can't we drink in something a bit BIGGER so if we transform into a betta, we could also swim around in THERE. No, wait. That makes me sound insane._


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd kinda like to join in if that's okay.

Human form

Name: Lily-Rose
Gender: Girl
Age: around 10
Appearance: Small girl with deep blue eyes and long black hair that is rather unkempt. Both her and all her clothes are covered in dirt.
Personality:Shy and reserved around people but absolutely loves animals.

Fears/Weaknesses: Being abandoned again.
Disorders/Deformities:
Other: Lily-Rose was kicked out by her family at a young age because of the whole turning into a fish thing.

Betta form:

Name: River
Color: Black body with a blue tail
Tail typeouble tail

Fears/Weaknesses: Easily frightened
Disorders/Deformities: N/A
Other: N/a


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, its Okay.
~*Katrina*~
I watch as Cynder comes and Scoops Johnathan And Eirawen, comes in.
I watch her as she trips into a puddle and turns into a betta. I signal to Cynder to put them in the same cup as me, for it is a lot bigger. I watch as John, as I like to call him, and Eirawen slide into my cup. The women looked mesmerized by the silver betta, which she had never seen before, and that she even had bettas in the room. I jumped out of the cup, flopped on the floor, drying myself. Then, I quickly turned Human again. "Well...what a pretty girl you are," The woman shook herself. "Thanks." I reply sweetly. The women smiles and I grab the cup from Coco's mouth and run outside to the hall. I pour the water out of the cup and dry off the two bettas. They turned normal. "I wish I've never had this deformity," I said. "Well, it is kinda different, but I really wish that is was something else that triggers my deformity." I sigh.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
Lily is sitting on a crate with a sandwich. While eating her breakfast she notices two dogs run into the fashion design building followed by a girl. She heads in through a side door and up to a small room and looks out the door. She is shocked to see two fish turn into people! Lily lets out a small shriek." Their like me!" she thought.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Ace/Jonathon~~~
No, no NO! These stupid freak ability always ruins everything! Just once, just one eency weency time, I attempt to try to get the job of my dreams. And what do I get? A pathetic fish, flopping around on the floor. I feel someone toss me in a pitcher, and gasp. How in the world did Cynder get here? "I know this is cold... But it'll work for now." she says, noticing me shivering. " How did _you_ get here?" I hiss. I do not want anything to do with these people, I thought I told them I was completely done with their way of life!"Good grief.." I hear a voice moan, and I turn to see Tavern. " UGH! WHY ARE YOU HERE? I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU DOLTS I NEVER WANTED TO SEE YOU AGAIN!" I scream hysterically. I suddenly change back into human, and glare at all of them, my clothes and hair dripping wet. Great, just great! My outfit is ruined, I lost an oppurtunity of a lifetime, and I saw them again! I do _not,_ repeat do _NOT_ ever want to see them again. I stomp out of the building. I'm going home! At least then I'll look presentable!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd like to join!

Human form

Name: Vanessa
Gender: Female
Age: 20
Appearance: Long, straight black hair, wears black romantic goth clothes and thick black eyeliner
Personality: Melancholy, poetic and has a mean streak when crossed

Betta form:

Name: Sebastian
Color: Black Orchid
Tail type: Crowntail


Additional info (Both forms

Fears/Weaknesses: Fears falling in love and being far from water, even a glass of water makes her feel better
Disorders/Deformities: Depression
Other: When transformed into a betta, she changes gender to a male betta


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

▫Eirawen/Tavern▫

"UGH! WHY ARE YOU HERE? I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU DOLTS I NEVER WANTED TO SEE YOU AGAIN!" Ace screams.
"Excuse me?" I say flicking my caudal. "If we hadn't come, you'd be _dead _by now," I say, rolling my eyes.
"I-I'm sorry. Can you all remember how to get back into your human form?" Cynder stutters.
Katrina quickly moves into action and pours the water out of our cup, drying us off. We quickly return back to our human forms.
"I wish I've never had this deformity," she pauses, "Well, it is kinda different, but I really wish that it was something else that triggers my deformity." she sighs.
"Tell me about it," I say, standing up and brushing down my ruffled blouse. Jonathon quickly stomps out the door, without even saying goodbye. _Geez, I'm sure the employers will understand._ All of a sudden, I hear a small shriek..
"Their like me!"
I quickly turn around to find a small, unkempt looking girl at the door.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
John stops out angrily, and I watch him go. "What did I just see?" The women growls. "N-nothing." I tried my best to hide my secret. Or maybe, ALL of our secrets. "You know your power is good for something when the time comes!!" I yell down the hall. The women asks if I want some water, I declined the offer, still trembling. "We have to try to get dry for a little while, then we can turn back into human again," I roll my eyes at Cynder. I turn, running down the hall with Coco and Caramel staggering to follow me. I run past Johnathan and get into a Taxi, still soaking wet. "North Drive, please," I say to the driver, handing him a $50. He steps on the pedal and we were rolling down the street. As soon as I stepped into the car, I was home. I shuddered, then got off and went inside. "No," I gasp as it starts to rain. "What the HECK!?!?" I ran inside, perfectly un-pelted by the rain. _The sky was clear minutes ago._ I play on my iPad, hoping to forget this day. _I never will, I never will..._ Repeated the voice inside my head.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Must. Join. RP. (If that's alright with you guys)

Human form:

Name: Rebecca (Becca)
Gender: girl
Age: 13
Appearance: She's sort of small for her age and tan with wavy brown hair that reaches her waist and brown eyes. Wears big blue/brown glasses, white tiger t-shirt, jean shorts, and flip-flops.
Personality: smart, a good writer and artist, a bit shy, but really funny once you get to know her, loves books

Betta form:

Name: Pearl
Color: pearly white with blue tipped fins and blue eyes
Tail type: Delta Tail

Additional info (Both forms

Fears/Weaknesses: doesn't like gory stuff
Disorders/Deformities: None
Other: has a loyal pet dog named Kansas


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

"You know your power is good for something when the time comes!!" Cynthia calls after her. I mimic her in a high pitched under my breath. What's wrong with them? I have no place in society anymore, therefore I must go home, and lie on the couch, sobbing, while eating candy with high fructose corn syrup, and artificial flavors, while Bubbles will sit on my lap. Normally, I wouldn't eat like that, but I need comfort food. I go home, and instead, eat while drawing a new outfit. I frown. " Oh no... the collar is much too high, it looks simply dreadful... and that shade of green with the pink... looks like someone barfed on it... oh, woe is me, Bubbles!" I moan, crumpling up the drawing. I go over the T.V and switch the channels, bored. I feel slightly bad about what I did to my friends back there, but they deserved all of it!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
I watch as the rain pours down the windows. _Ugh, I met John, try to make him comfortable, but what do I get in return? Being yelled at in the face._ I slap myself, scratching my face and I laid down on my couch.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
Lily looks slightly afraid. From what you can see of the room she has probably been living there.
"You turn into bettas too? I...I always thought...I was the only one."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can Rebecca be 16 instead? Thanks.
**Rebecca**
I'm walking my dog when I trip and fall into a deep puddle of muddy water on the sidewalk. "Dang it!" I shout just before I land in the water. I feel myself shrinking. All of a sudden the murky water surrounds me. I thrash about when I hear a voice beside me. "Don't worry, I'll get you out of here," it assures me. I feel a fin brush mine, guiding me towards the edge of the puddle. It pushes me onto the sidewalk. "Thanks," I say. I look around but nobody's there. With a start of surprise, I look down at my hands. I must have turned back into a human. My dog is tearing down the sidewalk, though. "Kansas!" I say. I take off running after her. I see her pink leash trailing behind her as it disappears into a building. I grab it and skid to a stop. I see all of my friends there. Wait...isn't this the fashion building? I must've come in the other entrance. Kansas sits at my feet and I say, "Um...hi?" I try to smile.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
I sigh. Bubbles looks at me curiously, cocking her white head. " No Bubbles. I can't play now," I say, burying myself under blankets, after hours of moaning and sobbing. The persian gives me a defiant look, then jumps on the phone. " BUBBLES! GET DOWN!" I yell, but she dialed some random number, pressing her paws on each one, as if it amused her greatly. _610- 447-0823_ I frown. Who in the blazes is that? I sigh, then pick up the phone anyway. " I'm sorry, I think I dialed the wrong number..." I say, trying not to sound choked. " Hello. I'm Dr. Zale. You must be the new employee at our beach resort." A calm male voice says. " I- what... no, I think you're mixed up, sir, I just called the wrong-" " Then it's settled. Be at Miami Beach within a week." I blink, then start to say something, then realizing he hung up, sigh. I look at Bubbles. She licks her paws innocently, and I sigh. What do I have to lose? " Bubbles, we're going to Miami."


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

Suddenly, there's a big commotion here, and everyone starts to leave. I stay for a while, then exit... But as soon as I step outside, I feel a drop of rain on my nose. Thankfully, it wasn't enough to turn me into my betta form. I run back into the building and stare out one of the windows. I look closely as the raindrops fall. Suddenly, time seems to slow down. I watch the raindrops fall slowly. Then, everything goes back to normal. I blink rapidly a few times. A pang of realization hits me. _Those raindrops were... GREEN!_ I run to the exit and outstretch my hand. a few raindrops hit it. I feel a strange burning sensation where the raindrops hit my hand. I quickly shake them off and the burning stops. "This rain... It's not normal..."


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

**Rebecca**
I follow Cynder out of the building. Then I look up. Rain! No no no no no no no no no no no no....wait. The raindrops are...slowing down. No. I shake my head and look at Cynder. Does she see it too? Then the raindrops turn green and I flinch as they burn my hand. "This rain... It's not normal..." Cynder says. "You see it too?" I say. Maybe I'm _not_ crazy after all...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

"You see it, too?" A voice says. I turn around. _It's Rebecca!_ "Yeah." I reply. "Why's it green and burn-y?" I ask. "Dunno." Rebecca shrugs. I go into the same room where I found the cup, and I find another stack of cups near the pitcher. I take 2 and go back to where Rebecca was. I step outside and set the cups where a lot of rain would pour and quickly get back inside.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
Lily looks out the window and notices the rain. "I bet I could probably clean myself up a bit since its raining." On her way out however she notices two of the girls from earlier leave then come back in. 
"I didn't think it was raining that hard. How come you came back in?"


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

**Rebecca**
"I didn't think it was raining that hard. How come you came back in?" Lily asks us. I shudder. "Go outside and find out yourself. I'm not really sure how to explain it," I admit.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
Lily steps outside. Then very quickly runs back in. "That burned! And it was all green and weird!"


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

"That burned! And it was all green and weird!" Lily exclaims. "mm hmm... See those cups outside?" I ask, pointing to the cups. "I'm collecting samples of the rainwater." I pace around, waiting for the cups to fill up completely.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Human form

Name: Emily
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Appearance: Long red hair, green eyes, freckles, medium height, thin, very pretty.
Personality: Kind, caring, very smart and resourceful, but deadly if threatened.

Betta form

Name: Ember
Color: Orange, yellow and red- like fire.
Tail type: Crown tail.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
"Maybe its like that acid rain that was in that old comic book I found once..."


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

"Maybe it's like that acid rain that was in that old comic book I found once..." Lily says. I stop pacing around. "I'll sound crazy, but I think it might be true..." I sigh. I quickly run outside and come back with 2 full cups of the rain. "Is there a heating thingy or something in here? I was thinking we could boil the 'water' and see if it is still the same." I ask, looking around.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, would you do the most awesome biggest favor ever and incorporate me into the RP from your character's POVs?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Sure. I don't know what a POV is but if it's a favour, I'll be happy to do it!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

POV = Point of View.

I would like to know what happened as well, really nice idea LL.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Whaty? (What am I supposed to do?)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~

I rush outside, watching the drops turn to..._Green?_ I thought. I watched as the
drops hit me and I winced. "Ouch..." I sneered, rubbing my arm. "What? Green rain?" Coco and Caramel ran around, lapping up the rain. "It might be poisonous," I said To them. The dogs immediately stopped. _Obedience speaks so many languages._ I thought. I went to go see Cynder, who I was still annoyed with.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
"Is there a heating thingy or something in here? I was thinking we could boil the 'water' and see if it is still the same." Cynder asks.
"Yeah, I have a hotplate in my room upstairs." I reply


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Mind telling us a recap on what happened so far? (so we can screw ourselves in?)


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Um, ok. So we all have powers, and if we touch water, we become fish. We can talk to fish as well. There was a big fight at Rhythm of the Runway building, and now there is acid rain. That's all I can remember of the top of my head, if I missed something someone else let me now. I can try to incorporate you into the rp, Saphira if you want...

~~~Jonathon~~~
I sigh. How in the world am I supposed to pay for- the phone rings again, and I answer. " This is Dr. Zale. I forgot to mention, all expenses will be paid. I only ask you wait a week, and if you wish, feel free to bring any aquaintances." I start to thank him, but the rude man hung up on me! I frown, and look at Bubbles. " I won't bring anyone but you, Bubbles," I say, though a small voice in my head says _Bring your friends! Bring them, bring them, bring them!_ I ignore it, then squint. Is that rain... green? I blink. I must be imagining things. I see a thin girl outside with long red hair, clutching an umbrella. I should really be a gentlemen... I walk down the stairs to the lobby, and call to her. " Excuse me!" I call.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Katrina*~
I jump in my former betta's tank, which now belongs to me, and I felt my skin turning to scales. "There's just nothing to do here," I swim around in the 10 gallon. I watch as the green rain continue.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Bettagurl13 said:


> ~*Lily-Rose*~
> "Is there a heating thingy or something in here? I was thinking we could boil the 'water' and see if it is still the same." Cynder asks.
> "Yeah, I have a hotplate in my room upstairs." I reply


*Sniffle* THEY CALLED ME INSANE!

~*Cynder*~

"Yeah. I have a hotplate in my room upstairs." She replies. "Can you go get it for me?" I ask, trying to be polite. She nods and quickly goes upstairs. A few minutes later, she returns. I put a cup of the acid rain onto the hotplate and turn up the heat. Slowly, the acid becomes clear. I put my hand into the water. "Hmm... it seems to be okay... it's not burning or anything." I pause. "But is it EDIBLE?" I sniff at the water. "Yeah, I think it is..." I drink a bit of the water. "OW." I yelp, feeling a slight burning sensation. "_That_ burnt me... and I still am burning..." >.<


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~Katrina~
Coco and Caramel Bark, as a sign of, "_I want to take you to see someplace!!_"
"Alright, Come dry me off." I glub. They did. I put on their leash and they dragged me to the place where Cynder and all the others were. "Slow DOWN, guys. We have enough time in life." Coco barked. _Go see Cynder!!_ She said. I looked at her. "Hello." I waved.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
Lily looks slightly worried about Cynder. "Maybe you shouldn't have done that...it be poisonous or something..."


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

Cynthia comes into the building with her dogs. "Hello." She waves. "Hey." I smile. "I learned something about the acid rain. First, boiling it makes it look like water and stop the burning. But drinking it will give you a slight burning sensation in your stomach. I'm learning it the hard way right now." I roll my eyes. Suddenly, Lily speaks up. "Maybe you shouldn't have done that... it might be poisonous or something..."
"Then can we at least find an antidote?" I ask, trying not to laugh at my mistake.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*Cynthia*
"I learned something about the acid rain. First, boiling it makes it look like water and stop the burning. But drinking it will give you a slight burning sensation in your stomach. I'm learning it the hard way right now." Says Cynder. I nod.


----------



## Bettagurl13 (Oct 29, 2010)

~*Lily-Rose*~
"Aren't there things that are poisonous to fish? Maybe something like that is in the rain and it affects us cause of our "gift".


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Human form

Name: Heather 
Gender: Female
Age: 12
Appearance: Brown hair, a little longer than shoulder length, freckles, turquoise-greenblue eyes.
Personality: A little shy, kind, happy, sometimes un-confident (<-- Totally not a word but whatever!), super sensitive


Betta form:

Name: Amaryllis
Color: Pink and orange butterfly
Tail type: Delta

Additional info (Both forms):

Fears/Weaknesses: She has a lot of fears, too many to name. Of course her number one is... Bullies. Hates being teased.
Disorders/Deformities: None
Other: Mmm................ Not really >uo


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Bettagurl13 said:


> ~*Lily-Rose*~
> "Aren't there things that are poisonous to fish? Maybe something like that is in the rain and it affects us cause of our "gift".[/QUOTE
> 
> ~*Cynder*~
> ...


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

▫Eirawen/Tavern▫
I notice some of the others are outside observing the rain. 
"They're acting like the _rain_ is something new," I think out loud. 
"Excuse me, Miss Eirawen," Eressa pauses, pointing at the window. "it's green."
"Green?" I say, extending my hand out towards the door. A drop lands on my finger, burning it. 
"Eressa, this is too weird, take me back to the estate," I say blinking.

I'm in the car staring out the window when I see Jonathon speaking to a pretty girl with red hair.
"Stop the car," I say suddenly. I open the door and walk out, careful to stay under my umbrella. They both don't notice me. I tap Jonathon on the shoulder.
"Is she your girlfriend?" I whisper, trying my best to not giggle.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

How I imagine Littleleaf right now... xD
Don't worry, I'm much more corrupted than you, I'm pretty insane... Just ask Happyhobbit... >.<


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
I stare at her, looking her up and down. She has sparkling green eyes, and freckles, with a pretty figure. Suddenly, flustered, I realize I'm in the rain... and it... hurts? That defies my logic, I must be losing my mind. I grab someone's umbrella, waiting for her to respond."Is she your girlfriend?" I hear Eirwan say, barely holding back a laugh. My face turns red. " No, _some_ of us have _manners!_ I was merely going to ask her if she wanted some assistance. After all, she was just standing there in the rain," I say stiffly, trying to look as intimidating as possible to her, unsuccessfully.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Silverbeam said:


> How I imagine Littleleaf right now... xD
> Don't worry, I'm much more corrupted than you, I'm pretty insane... Just ask Happyhobbit... >.<


Oh, you're a good kind of insane.... I think.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Silverbeam said:


> How I imagine Littleleaf right now... xD
> Don't worry, I'm much more corrupted than you, I'm pretty insane... Just ask Happyhobbit... >.<


No, I'm so insane people think I can't control myself. It's a horrible thing. And yes, that is me right now. *goes to watch videos*


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

Oh by the waaay Heather and her mother are from England.
~~~Heather~~~
"Mum!" I call up the stairs. "I'm hooooome!" I call. "Alright honey!" She calls from the basement. She was currently opening her own boutique on the west side of town. I walk down there to see her working on another piece. "It's raining mum," I say. She stops and looks up. "You didn't get hit did you?" She ask nervously. I shake my head. She sighs in relief. My mum, of course knew my fishy secret. "Well, I wanna head down town. Ok?" I ask. My mom gave me a look of warning and said, "All right, be careful. Be back around five!" And I ran upstairs and out the door. Attaching the umbrella to my pink and orange electric scooter using the little contraption I made for our Invention Convention in 3rd grade. Grabbing my helmet I started down the road.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I don't think Silverbeam means to say anything to hurt your feelings, Little. I for one, think your perfectly sane.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I didn't. You do understand I was joking. Right? < ... Right?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes, Little, you are very sane. After all, you write amazing stories. You have to have _some_ sane in you to write a story. And since your stories are so good, you must be a least half sane. 

**Rebecca**
Cynder decides to drink the water. I stand next to her to make sure nothing happens. Everything seems alright for now, so I say, "I'm going to go take a quick walk and see if the rain is the same in the rest of town." I feel my pocket to make sure I have an umbrella, and then Kansas and I walk back out. After a few minutes, I see a nervous looking girl with brown hair on a scooter. I walk over and say, "Hello. I'm Rebecca, but you can call me Becca if you want. What's your name?" She looks at the rain in partially hidden fear. The same fear that I see in myself every time water is too close for comfort. Is she one of us?


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

~~~Heather~~~
I stop once I get to the part of town I always do. Carefully I start to remove the umbrella. Be so careful as to not get a single drop on me I keep it straight over my head. I look up toward the sky, slightly cowaring under it. "Hello. I'm Rebecca, but you can call me Becca if you want. What's your name?" I hear a girl say. I look nervously at her through the rain. I can't let her see. I can't get wet. I bite my lip I'm not good with meeting new people, they make me nervous. I'm always afraid they'll call me names and make fun of my "accent". Mum says I'm really shy, I suppose that's true. "Um, I'm Heather," I say quietly. I look at the buildings and shops around us, and I spot the craft store I was looking for. My mum always made clothing but I liked making jewelry, someday I wanna branch out from my mum's company and open a jewelry boutique. My mum already sells some of my pieces, she says I have a real talent. I look back to the girl- Rebecca, standing in front of me.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Emily~~~
_How did I get here? _I don't even remember. So here I am, clutching my puny umbrella in a rainstorm. A _rainstorm_, of all places for a betta/human hybrid to be, why the rain? I'm desperately hoping to keep myself dry, anyway. Just as I'm debating wether or not to ask someone for help, I hear a voice behind me.
"Excuse me!" I whip around to see a man who looks to be a few years older than me with black hair and dark blue eyes. He was wearing a very fashionable outfit. He grabs someone's umbrella.
"Is she your girlfriend?" Another guy says. 
"No," He replies, his face now a deep shade of red. "Some of us have manners! I was merely going to ask her if she wanted some assistance. After all, she was just standing there in the rain," He walks towards me.
"Are you lost?"
"Yes," I reply, looking up. "For a matter of fact, I am."


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not sane. I'm INSANE. Oh well.

~*Cynthia*~
I blink. "Grr" Coco growled. _Trouble,_ she said.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

"Wait!" I yell out, feeling another pang of realization. "If this rainwater or whatever is affecting ME, then shouldn't it be affecting all the FISH, too? We need to go help them." I say. _If it burns for us, it'll burn for them even worse!_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
"If this rainwater or whatever is affecting ME, then shouldn't it be affecting all the FISH, too? We need to go help them." Cynder screams. _Sometimes, I wonder why bother to be friends with her._ I rolled my eyes. "Come one, then," I sigh.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

Cynthia rolls her eyes. "Come on then." She sighs. "Yes, I know I sound crazy, but still, the fish could be affected by the acid rain." I say.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

▫Eirawen/Tavern▫

"No, _some_ of us have _manners!_ I was merely going to ask her if she wanted some assistance. After all, she was just standing there in the rain," he replies, his face turning red.
"Oh~" I say smiling, as he attempts to intimidate me with his signature glare. _I can see through that. After all, I've known him forever._ He turns to her.
"Are you lost?" he asks.
"Yes," she replies, looking up. "For a matter of fact, I am." 
I look at her quizzically. _I wonder if she's one of us?
_"Where are you heading?_" _I ask_.
_


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

"Are you lost?" I say, turning to the other girl."Yes," she says, looking up."For a matter of fact, I am." she says, sighing. I reach out my hand, to feel the rain, and feel a burning sensation, and quickly pull back my hand. I frown at the sky. The rain really does look green.... What in the world is going on? I look at Eriawen for a moment. Before I left my friends, I knew most of them for as long as I can possibly remember. Most of the people who were friends with each other grew up, and parted. But not us. We stayed together like glue for so long, until only a few months ago, when I left after done with this monkey business with fish. I thought I could run away from this horrible ability. But it seems, it will always follow. And so will they."Where are you heading?" asks Eirawen, and I nod. " Yes, where are you going?"


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
"Yes, I know I sound crazy, but still, the fish could be affected by the acid rain." Cynder replies. "Hurry up if we want to catch zee peep behing all this." I reply with sarcasm.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Emily~~~
"Where are you heading?" asks the other guy. The black-haired one nods. "Yes, where are you going?" I sigh again and shake my head.
"I don't know. I need to go somewhere safe...." I trail off for a second, then find the truth spilling out, about how I'm some weird fish-mutant, and how I can't remember where I was until now. I stop, shocked with myself. How could I have let that slip so easily? And to complete strangers as well? I really must be going mad. I consider fleeing, but one of them starts to speak up.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
"I don't know. I need to go somewhere safe...." the pretty girl says, then blurts out things about being a mutant fish kid, and she can't remember anything. She must have been talking for 10 minutes. She suddenly stops, looking shocked. My eyes widen. She _is_ one of them! _Not again..._ Despite myself, I find myself quietly saying " You better come in the lobby..." I honestly won't blame her if she says no, who says yes to a random stranger?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Jonathon~~~
> "I don't know. I need to go somewhere safe...." the pretty girl says, then blurts out things about being a mutant fish kid, and she can't remember anything. She must have been talking for 10 minutes. She suddenly stops, looking shocked. My eyes widen. She _is_ one of them! _Not again..._ Despite myself, I find myself quietly saying " You better come in the lobby..." I honestly won't blame her if she says no, who says yes to a random stranger?


~~~Emily~~~
"You'd better come in the lobby..." The black haired one says quietly. I don't know what makes me say it, or how I could possibly discard all common sense. There's something about this person that I trust.
"Okay." I say cautiously.


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

Saphira101 said:


> ~~~Emily~~~
> "Where are you heading?" asks the other guy. The black-haired one nods. "Yes, where are you going?" I sigh again and shake my head.
> "I don't know. I need to go somewhere safe...." I trail off for a second, then find the truth spilling out, about how I'm some weird fish-mutant, and how I can't remember where I was until now. I stop, shocked with myself. How could I have let that slip so easily? And to complete strangers as well? I really must be going mad. I consider fleeing, but one of them starts to speak up.


Eirawen's a girl btw x3


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

▫Eirawen/Tavern▫

"Yes, where are you going?" Jonathon asks.
She sighs and shakes her head.
"I don't know. I need to go somewhere safe...."
Jonathon and I look at each other knowingly. _She's one of us._
"You better come in the lobby..." he says as I nod.
"Okay." she replies, looking hesitant.
I turn to my escort.
"Eressa, please drive back to the estate.." I pause, "Tell father I have business to take care of." I say. She looks as if she's about to protest but she decides against it and returns to the car.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Eirawen's a girl btw x3


Oh dear. XD So sorry!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

"Okay." she says cautiously. _What is wrong with me? I'm going to get her pulled into even more of this madness, not to mention myself!_ We walk in and I whisper, looking around nervously. " Uh... what if I told you... I was...like......" I pause, trying to think of a word for it. " That." I finish nervously.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

~~~Emily~~~
"Uh..." the man whispers, "what if I told you... I was...like......" He pauses for a second, then continues. "That." I look at him quizzically.
"Like me?" 
He shifts uncomfortably.
"Then I wouldn't feel so alone in this crazy world."


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
"Like me?" the girl says, a glimmer on something in her eyes. Hope? Curiousity? I find it hard to believe she really is like me, but thta would explain why she was so attached to the umbrella outside. "Then I wouldn't feel so alone in this crazy world."
she says quietly. That did it for me. " Yes..." I say, my voice drifting off.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

I hear Cynthia mutter something sarcastically. _Fine. If you're not gonna help, I can do it myself!_ I look around and see a black umbrella. I run outside and open it. But as soon as I race outside, I start feeling terribly dizzy. I close my eyes, and images flash into my mind. The bettas in the betta pond cry out for help, and some of them even gasp for air. _I don't know why the STUPID government decided to make a BETTA pond, a koi pond would be better... and why is it in the forest?_ I quickly run into the forest, where the entrance to the betta pond was. I open the golden gates and stare at the betta pond. _You know, this betta pond is the size of a pool. Shouldn't we be calling it a betta POOL instead?_ I stop thinking about the government's crazy ideas and leap into the betta pond, My hands turn to fins, and scales grow on my skin. I shiver. The water is cold. Suddenly, Demise, one of my betta friends comes up to me. "Whirlwind... Thank goodness you're here!" He smiles. "There's this crazy rain and it's-" I cut him off. "I know, it's all green and burny!" _I feel like I'm burning everywhere._ "Everyone is either dying or falling ill." I stare at Demise's black fins and body as he says it. "Can you help us?" He says, struggling to breath. "Yeah, pretty sure I can." I say with a nod. I pull myself back onto land, and turn back into my human form. I grab the black umbrella and shove it into the water. The umbrella fills up with water, and most of the bettas come into it. I walk quickly, careful not to spill any of the water or bettas. A while later, I come into the same building and grab all the cups, filling them with water from the pitcher. I quickly put every betta into a cup and soon, I lay on the floor, exhausted. When I look at all the cups, it hits me. _Demise didn't come!_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
I roll my eyes as Cynder Run out side with a black umbrella. Soon, she returns with betta-full cups. _What the heck?_ I hear the voice ring inside my head. I groan. "What are you up to, _FRIEND_?!?" I spat out the words like poison. Then I smile. "Just kidding!! Haha." It took minutes for Cynder to figure out what was going on. Then, she smiled. "Let me help you with those bettas." I offered.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Whoop dee do. I'm officially insane. Can someone take me to a disorder screening test?

~*Cynder*~

"What are you up to, FRIEND?!?" Cynthia asks somewhat harshly. Then she smiles. "Just kidding!! Haha." I took a few minutes to figure out what was going on... Then, I smile back. "Let me help you with those bettas." Cynthia offers. I nod, still worried about Demise. Cynthia and I dash to the betta pond again, and I leap into the water. "DEMISE!" I call out to the black crowntail. I look nearly everywhere, until I see Demise, laying on the ground, gasping. "D-Demise!? Are you okay?" I swim up to him. "Whirlwind..." He rasps. "There's someone behind this... it's not normal..." He pauses, trying to fight off the burn in the water. "I don't think I'll make it... If I don't... Please... get rid of it..." He gasps for air a few times, then his eyes close and he goes limp. I check for breathing and/or a pulse.. _Nothing... He's dead..._ "Demise... I WILL GET RID OF THE THING BEHIND THIS!" I look up to the sky, all orange and pink with the colors of a sunset... "As for the other bettas, PLEASE GATHER IN THE MIDDLE OF THE POND!" I call out. Every betta nods obediently and gathers up in the middle of the pond like a whole school of fish. Cynthia scoops them up in the black umbrella, running off to the building. I quickly get back into my human form, ignoring the burning of the acid rain. I run back to the building with Cynthia and put all the bettas into cups. I sigh, heartbroken at Demise's death. I take a small jewel out of my pocket that Demise gave to me when we first met, when I first found out I could transform into a betta and talk to them... I slip the jewel back into my pocket and stare out the window.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~Cynthia~
I run with Cynder and watch as we find Demise and he slowly but peacefully...dies. I watch as the other bettas swim together. I tried to shake off the sadness but it stuck on like a tick. My eyes widen. "Cynder, How can we do this?" I ask painfully.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> ~Cynthia~
> I run with Cynder and watch as we find Demise and he slowly but peacefully...dies. I watch as the other bettas swim together. I tried to shake off the sadness but it stuck on like a tick. My eyes widen. "Cynder, How can we do this?" I ask painfully.


~*Cynder*~

"Cynder, how can we do this?" Cynthia asks, her voice filled with pain. "I don't know... But we have to fulfill Demise's last wish!" I take the red jewel out of my pocket again and run outside and as if by force, I find myself pointing the jewel towards the sky. The jewel glows a harsh red light and brings down some kind of aircraft. I signal for Cynthia to come, and soon, we arrive at the sight of a huge hovercraft. I look around for some entrance. I find a window and try to open it. Somehow, the window and jewel both glow and I'm teleported inside. Then, I hear people talking, but it's blurry and hard to hear. I quickly hide behind a few crates they have. I look at the jewel in my hand and quickly slip it back into my pocket. Demise's words come back to me. _This jewel... It's not normal. Use it well, Whirlwind._ I finally understand what Demise meant. "I will, Demise." I whisper to myself. I feel the same burning sensation again. _Burn-y feeling, again. Why?_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
Cynder and I went outside and Point a red crystal to the sky and an aircraft fell. I saw the jewel glow and Cynder gone. I looked through the window and saw her huddled by some crates. I sat down and pulled out my phone.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

Suddenly, the jewel glows and Cynthia is teleported in, besides me. I notice there is now a jewel in Cynthia's hand, too. I tap her and point at the water-blue jewel in her hand. Suddenly, there's a rumble that seems to be shaking the whole hovercraft. _This thing is taking off!_ I gasp. "Cynthia, turn off your phone or we'll be detected!" I whisper. Suddenly, everything around me fades to black. I see a tablet of stone. On it, there's a picture of different people holding different jewels. I notice one holding a red jewel, and another holding a water-blue jewel. I instantly realize that we are somehow destined for something, and it involves getting jewels, and the people we know. _The one holding the red jewel must be... me? and the one holding the blue jewel must be... hmm... Cynthia?_ The darkness clears up and I look around. _I don't know what that was... But it had something to do with our jewels!_


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
I turned off my iPhone and I noticed I had a jewel in my hand. _Hmm._ I wondered. The Hovercraft took off. "Turn off the phone before we get detected!!" Cynder hisses. "Its already off!" I mouth to her. _Mind our own..._ I thought. I looked at Cynder but her eyes were closed. I sigh. Soon, her eyes were open, but she looked like she was thinking of something.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

_A prophecy? _I become lost in thought. Suddenly, the hovercraft takes a turn and we slide along with the crates. The men look around and I try to hide myself. Thankfully, they don't see me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~Cynthia~
The huge floatey thing took a turn and I scraped on the metal floor. _That was close,_ I thought. I pulled the Blue Topaz Gem out of my pocket and blinked. This topaz is my Birthstone!! I took a deep breath and rubbed the stone. It shot a small and quick stream of water out. _Uh oh._ I winced. So my topaz is...water. Nice. I grinned.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

UM...Hi?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

~~~Jonathon~~~
I look at her, waiting awkwardly for her reply. Suddenly, I see a glistening shape on the ground. _An emerald! Oh, how I love emeralds!_ I gush in my head. And I do... the pretty way it sparkles... the deep, fullfilling shade of green... and this one is such a nice round, oval shape... I shake myself out of my daze, and pick it up off of the lobby ground. " This isn't yours, is it?" I say to the girl with red hair. She shakes her head, and I try to keep the happiness out of my voice. " Then I'll just pocket this for now," I say, putting it in my pocket. I've always loved jewels, and isn't it such an wonderful thing that this stone is my birthstone? I do have a few other stones, such as topaz, and a diamond. But my budget has been tight lately, so I don't have many beauties like this one, though it is rather small, marble sized.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Little Leaf you made the poll would you like for me to close it since it is upsetting you so much so you can get back to playing the game and stop worrying about who voted for the last option of your poll ? 

You do understand how polls work right, you may not always get the result that makes you happy when you start one.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happyhobbit said:


> ~~~Jonathon~~~
> I look at her, waiting awkwardly for her reply. Suddenly, I see a glistening shape on the ground. _An emerald! Oh, how I love emeralds!_ I gush in my head. And I do... the pretty way it sparkles... the deep, fullfilling shade of green... and this one is such a nice round, oval shape... I shake myself out of my daze, and pick it up off of the lobby ground. " This isn't yours, is it?" I say to the girl with red hair. She shakes her head, and I try to keep the happiness out of my voice. " Then I'll just pocket this for now," I say, putting it in my pocket. I've always loved jewels, and isn't it such an wonderful thing that this stone is my birthstone? I do have a few other stones, such as topaz, and a diamond. But my budget has been tight lately, so I don't have many beauties like this one, though it is rather small, marble sized.


~~~Emily~~~
My thoughts have drifted off, which is a tendency I have. Almost like a disorder. I have decided that it must be because I am a fish-human hybrid, a mutation, really. A creature never meant to exist. Being such a creature comes with side-effects. I'm snapped back to reality by the man, who asks; "This isn't yours, is it?" He holds up an emerald about the size of a marble. I shake my head.
"No, though it is my birthstone."
"Really? Mine too." He replies. "I'll just put this in my pocket for now." He sounds quite excited. I was never ones for jewels or stones, probably because their shiny quality reminds me of fish scales, which reminds me of bettas, which reminds me of betta-human hybrids, which remind me of myself. Because, of course, I am one.
"Hey," I say, shaking myself back to reality again. "I forgot to ask... what's your name?"
"Jonathon." He says. "What about you?"
"Emily."


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay, close it.

~*Cynder*~

I look around. I notice my gem rolled out into the open. I quickly dive for it, but someone comes over before I have a chance to hide again. He quickly picks me up by the collar of my shirt. _Uhm... This can't be good._ "So, we have a stowaway here. Awesome. You're going skydiving now." He says. "Skydiving? I like skydivin-" I'm interrupted when the man says: "Even better. You're going without a PARACHUTE." He takes me to a door and throws me out. Thankfully, we're not too far off from the ground, but it's enough to get me injured!! I flail my arms, trying to get myself in a horizontal position. _This isn't WORKING!!_ I notice I'm about to fall in front of... Jonathon? I land onto the rocky ground, I feel my breathing getting cut off for a heartbeat. I try to get up, still struggling to breath. Jonathon and another girl stare at me in surprise. _Woo hoo. I have to save the world and I have breathing complications._ I finally get up and shake my head, feeling dizzy.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
I watch as Cynder gets thrown off the plane. I peer over the crates and look around. I grasp my gem tighter, even though it is bigger than my hand. Suddenly, I became blanketed in water, though the water never touched me, and I found myself next to Little. _Nice._ I thought as I walked over to a tree. "Go to Cynder," I whispered. I became surrounded in water like before and I was back with Cynder again.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

"Hey...I forgot to ask... what's your name?" she says. " Oh, how rude of me... I'm Jonathon," I say. _What's wrong with you! You shouldn't tangle with people like her! You remember what happened earlier, don't you?_ I flinch at the thought of what happened earlier, then straighten myself. I _am_ one of those "people" anyway. How bad will this get anyway... I'm not going to let a minor disability such as this keep me from meeting new people!"Emily," she replies with a small smile. " That's a nice name," I say politely. It _is_ a nice name... simple, yet pretty. Simple.. elegance.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
"Cynder, Cynder, Cynder, Cynder, Cynder." I poke my friend. She doesn't respond so I rubbed my Topaz and shot out a wave of water right towards her.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

~*Cynder*~

I feel a wave of water shoot me. "mmh... ...What?" I get up, realizing I've passed out. "What happened?" I say, struggling to breath.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

~*Cynthia*~
"My topaz can, teleport me."


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

MY CHARACTER:
Human
Name: Miriam (lol, my real name!)
Gender: Female
Age: 15 
Appearence: Tan/brown hair, dark green eyes, wears a pink shirt.
Personality: Loving with animals, love to play, loves adventures. 

Betta

Name: Sunstream
Color: Gold with white at edges of fins.
Tail type: Halfmoon


----------

